# NGD Greco Zemaitis GZ500S Diamond



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I bought this last night. It's in Houston and will be shipped to our plant in El Paso, where it will be put on a milk run truck and ultimately reach me in Brantford.

Looks like a nice one. Three single coils on a mahogany set neck guitar should be nice for a change. I do tend to like single coils morethan humbuckers.


Specs:

Body: 1-piece Mahogany 
Neck: 1-piece Mahogany

Fingerboard: Ebony

Frets: 22 Frets

Scale: 25"(635mm)

Tuners: Schaller M6

Pickups: Lace sensor chrome dome 

Controls: 1 Volume, 1 Tone, THD Quintet 6 postiton rotary, 3 Way Selector Switch

Bridge: GZ-BR (ZEMAITIS Original Solid Duralumin)

Tailpiece: GZ-TP2 (ZEMAITIS Original Solid Duralumin)

Color: BK (Black),


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

i'm sure you'll enjoy it. those Greco Zemaitis are very well built guitars.
cheers!


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Dude, congrats! She looks great! I bet she plays just as well! Cheers!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

cool stuff! i've never seen anything like that before


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## MajorKin (Sep 21, 2010)

whoa, that's a sweet looking guitar! I prefer the sound of single coils over humbuckers too,.. i hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Cool looking guitar...congrats!!!


----------



## davysx (Oct 24, 2010)

yes,a friend of mine in the late 70's ordered a tony zemaitis custom made guitar right from tony himself
it was a les paul style,metal top RON WOOD style that he used in FACES 
i remember that tony told my friend that,he never makes two guitars the same
so......he didnt get a RON WOOD zemaitis as he had hoped for
more like a les paul hand made by tony zemaitis with the persons name engraved in the truss rod cover
and i have heard.....that RONNY WOODS zemaitis les paul had built in fuzz/germanium transistors curcuit built in


----------



## davysx (Oct 24, 2010)

check it out on youtube, faces, stay with me live .....zemaitis going through a fender princeton reverb,cranked
yes,its a silverface.....but at that time it still had the blackface circuit 
IE; the blue molded caps made by AJAX for fender amps
OMG! what a great sound!
if you have the blue molded caps in your older fender amp,you are on the right track
ok,off to making dinner now.......enjoy everyone,bye now


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'm excited about this one. Based on what I've read and heard the build quality from this Japanese plant is very high. I like the "bling" element but I also like the design characteristics. Ebony fretboard is a nice element and for sure I like the idea of single coils on a set neck guitar.










Now to find a nice little amp around 30 or 40 watts.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sweet! I love unusual but well designed guitars. 3 pickups, stop tailpiece, set neck. It'll sound glorious.

Peace, Mike.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice! I have always loved the look of Zemaitis guitars. Enjoy!


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

amazing looking guitar. i would have went with H-S-S setup for myself, but this one is sure to sound great!


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Beautiful guitar, congrats.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats !! Welcome to the "owners of fine Greco instruments" international community.

ENJOY !

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Holy Mackinaw! That is a classy axe!
I am green with envy!
The case looks kinda big?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Should have it Monday morning. I'll be at work but I'll post some coments. 


tough waiting


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Should have it Monday morning. I'll be at work but I'll post some coments.
> 
> 
> tough waiting


Tough waiting indeed! That's the worst part of getting a new guitar, that itch to see, feel, play, and hear it, and it not being there. Just last night someone, another musician, said to me, "You have the disease too, don't you.". It's like a rash on the brain and the itch can't be scratched.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Tough waiting indeed! That's the worst part of getting a new guitar, that itch to see, feel, play, and hear it, and it not being there. Just last night someone, another musician, said to me, "You have the disease too, don't you.". It's like a rash on the brain and the itch can't be scratched.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


To make it worse, I'll receive it at work tomorrow so I'll have to work all day with it in my office before I can plug it in. I'm also awaiting the arrival of a Dr Z Maz 38 Sr amp which should arrive on Wednesday. By the weekend I expect to be in tonal bliss.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, that is a really nice guitar! Never herd of them before! Should be a nice rocker! 
Have fun with it!

P.S. Can you explain the 6 way rotary switch, please!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ti-Ron said:


> P.S. Can you explain the 6 way rotary switch, please!


http://www.thdelectronics.com/pdf stuff/Quintet Lit 050307.pdf


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> http://www.thdelectronics.com/pdf stuff/Quintet Lit 050307.pdf


LOL, thanks for the link. I was sort of wondering that myself. That question is now answered. I'm a little curious as to why the guitar has a three position pick up selector instead of a five position. 

Anyway, it's now at the Fed Ex facility in Mississauga so I should have it today, tomorrow at the latest.

Yippee


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

can't help you about the switch... Anyway, here's what I think should be the standard video to post while gear is in transit.

[video=youtube;uMyCa35_mOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMyCa35_mOg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I restrung the Z and did a set up on it. It was close but not really dialed in in terms of intonation. A couple of set screws had to be snugged up on the pots. Other than that it was good to go. 

It's a beautifully made instrument for sure. I really found no flaws or dead spots. The frets are as close to perfect as I've seen. 

The THD six position tone thing is a bit strange but it works and it has a hard wired bypass so that's good. It's too early to assess the pickups because I was playing through a little practice amp. I think I'll be putting a five position pick up switch in at some point. 

The body is thinner than a Les Paul and it doesn't have a maple cap so it's lighter as well. In spite of that it balances perfectly on a strap (pretty much essential if I'm to keep a guitar). 

Feels like a comfortable old jean jacket to me. 

So far I like it a lot.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey Milk. 

You never really did a follow up on this thread shot your impressions of this guitar. 

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hmmm, well, I did wind up gutting it and putting a set of EMG SAs in it. 

It's like a Strat meets a Les Paul really. It's light but balanced.

I have it wired with a standard five position switch and a master volume and tone. The third pot is bypassed.

Generally speaking the quality of fit and finish on this guitar are as good or better than other guitars I have costing several times as much.

It bears very close scrutiny. You don't need beer goggles with this girl.

Frets are fairly tall and the neck is a shallow C.

All in all, the plant that produced this instrument can be proud of their work.

What more can I say. It's an excellent guitar.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks man. I am thinking of a pearl top LP STYLE.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sambonee said:


> Thanks man. I am thinking of a pearl top LP STYLE.



Those look beautiful as do the metal front models.

Want detail? Truthfully I don't tend to go for quite this level of bling, but the guitar is just so well made.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Really cool looking.

very Art Deco


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Very cool. Congrats.


----------

